# "Verbesserungsvorschlagthread" Bikepark Beerfelden



## KonaBikerM (22. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
liebe Bikeparknutzer/innen.
Aufgrund der, wie ich finde, brillianten Idee von Tribal84, dachte ich mir dass das eine gute Idee ist und habe diesen Thread ins Leben gerufen.
Ich hoffe ich habe dir da nicht zuvorgegriffen Tribal 84 

In diesem Thread wird bitte NUR:
->Verbesserungsvorschläge oä. gepostet!

Bitte keine Diskussionen oder ähnliches! 
Fals doch wird es leider so kommen das diese Beiträge gelöscht werden, da der Thread NUR für die "Mängel" und den dazugehörigen "Verbesserungsvorschlägen" ist! 
Die hier gennanten Fakten und Vorschläge könnt ihr ja im normalen Beefe Thread ausdiskuttieren 



Wie ihr eure Vorschläge und Mängel am besten darstellt und postet:
->Die besagte Stelle genau beschreiben, am besten natürlich mit Bild oder Link zu einem Video mit Min. Angabe, das erleichter vieles!
->Sagen was euch nicht gefällt und wieso.
->Sagen was ihr verbssern wollt, also genau beschreiben und auch am besten mit einem Beispiel Bild oder als Beispiel ein "Obstacle" von einem bekannten Bikepark das fast jeder kennt.

Ich denke dass das keine schlechte Idee ist, denn somit weiß der Betreiber dann auch genau was er zu verbessern hat und auch wie! Da ja von euch schon Vorschläge gekommen sind und er somit Anregungen hat.


----------



## cinemaniac (23. Februar 2013)

AAAALSO...

Wie schon im Beerfeldenfred beschrieben:

ORT: Die Kurve vor dem Graben welcher zum Wallride führt.
PROBLEM: Ausgefahren, dicke Steine, erhöte STURZGEFAHR
LÖSUNG: Steine beseitigen, etwas ausheben --> AUSHUB=ANLIEGER 

ORT: Rote Linie, http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=VXNseq4krTQ#t=49s
PROBLEM: Neben dem Northshore vor allem bei Nässe fieser Stumpf= ERHÖHTE VERLETZUNGSGEFAHR
LÖSUNG: Stumpf ausbuddeln oder alternative Streckenführung mit ein paar schönen Kurven im Graben.

Das sind für´s erste zwei Schwerpunkte (meiner durchaus subjektiven Meinung nach)

NACHTRAG:

ORT: ÜBERALL
PROBLEM: Auf welcher Line befinde ich mich?
LÖSUNG: Schilder inkl. Warnungen wie z.B. ROADGAP, DOUBLE, DROP etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaBikerM (23. Februar 2013)

Stelle->http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20777 2:35
Problem-> Beide Landunge für die Dops/Kicker sind total zerbomt, und haben so null Flow.
Lösung->Landungen mit guter Erde nicht von "direkt daneben" bauen, sodass die Erde/Landung auch besser schön ganz bleibt.

Stelle->http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20777 2:37
Problem-> Anlieger ist total zerbomt und zerfällt.
Lösung wie bei den oben genannten Landungen gute Erde nehmen und den Anlieger mit einer Holzkonstruktion von hinten Abstützen.


----------



## visionthing (4. März 2013)

ORT: Offene Kurven auf schwarzer Strecke.
PROBLEM: Kurven auf großer breite ausgefahren, keine Kurven mehr vorhanden.
LÖSUNG: Steine oder anderes nicht einfach zu überfahrendes oder zu entfernendes Hindernis einbauen um die Streckenführung klarzustellen.

ORT: Steilabfahrt auf der roten Strecke
PROBLEM: hervorragend funktionierender Drop wurde entfernt und durch unnötig gefährliche Steilabfahrt mit darauf folgendem das Hinterrad kickenden Sprung ersetzt.
LÖSUNG: Rückbau wie es vorher war! Auch der steile Naturdrop vor dem ungefährlichen Holzdrop war weniger kritisch.


----------



## Mürre (4. März 2013)

Ort: Rote Strecke
Rückbau dieses Kurvengeschlängels ausgans der roten Strecke aus dem Wald raus und durch schön geshapte und etwas längere Tables ersetzen.
Ort: Schwarze Strecke
Offene Kurven auf schwarzer Strecke begrenzen, damit nicht einfach gerade durchgefahren werden kann
Ort: Generell
Veränderungen die nicht direkt erkennbar sind bitte mit Schildern kenntlich machen. ( Im Verlauf der rote Strecke hinter der Steilabfahrt wurde der Abstand des Holz- Corners vergrößert. Dies war bei der Begutachtung von der Seite nicht direkt ersichtlich)


----------



## Dome_2001 (4. März 2013)

Verbesserung allgemein. Strecken besser ausschildern bzw. Markieren. 

Ort Rote Strecke: Ausgang Wald, entweder die Anlieger flowiger oder einen schönen Table


----------



## Osama (5. März 2013)

visionthing schrieb:


> ORT: Steilabfahrt auf der roten Strecke
> PROBLEM: hervorragend funktionierender Drop wurde entfernt und durch unnötig gefährliche Steilabfahrt mit darauf folgendem das Hinterrad kickenden Sprung ersetzt.
> LÖSUNG: Rückbau wie es vorher war! Auch der steile Naturdrop vor dem ungefährlichen Holzdrop war weniger kritisch.



unterschrieben


----------



## .floe. (5. März 2013)

> ORT: Offene Kurven auf schwarzer Strecke.
> PROBLEM: Kurven auf großer breite ausgefahren, keine Kurven mehr vorhanden.
> LÖSUNG: Steine oder anderes nicht einfach zu überfahrendes oder zu entfernendes Hindernis einbauen um die Streckenführung klarzustellen.



Dafür!


----------



## Tribal84 (5. März 2013)

schön das der thread jetzt doch beachtung findet..

Bombenkrater sollte ausgebessert werden
Droplandungen generell überarbeitet werden
die Rasengittersteine sollten wieder verschwinden
steilabfahrt weg / alter drop hin
ende der roten 2 große tables...der rest weg


----------



## Dome_2001 (5. März 2013)

Ich ergänze dann nochmals Streckenführung deutlicher machen und die Strecke eingrenzen


----------



## Tribal84 (5. März 2013)

die idee jede strecke ähnlich wie beim rennen einzugrenzen find ich gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sic_ (5. März 2013)

Die Steilabfahrt sollte man nochmal überarbeiten.
Der recht starke Knick oben sollte etwas abgerundet werden, die abfahrt anfürsich etwas breiter gestaltet und das kickende Ende umgebaut werden.

Die Drop-Batterie braucht dringend eine längere und bessere Landung.
Die jetzige ist einfach zu kurz.

Das Anliegergeschwür gehört weg.
Anstatt der Anlieger und dem zerbombten Table lieber zwei große Tables bauen.

Die Strecken und Hindernisse besser ausschildern.
Bei Streckenkreuzungen landet man oft auf der falschen Strecke weil die Schilder fehlen.

Quereinstiege durch kontrollen und Barrieren verhindern.
Gerade am Lift kommts immer wieder zu unschönen begegnungen.


----------



## KonaBikerM (5. März 2013)

Sehr schön!  Habe ein Bild gesehen und gehört dass das Ende der roten schon bearbeitet wird


----------



## bikebuster90 (5. März 2013)

ORT: grüne strecke, drop in den krater
PROBLEM: beim landen im krater reißen sich große steine los und liegen dann für den nächsten lose in der landung, sturzgefahr
LÖSUNG: erdboden verdichten & große steine entfernen


----------



## Menuett (25. März 2013)

Bitte die Strecke vernünftig beschildern,  man weiß nie wo man sich gerade befindet. Oder wie man überhaupt zur Strecke kommt. 

Außerdem bitte die Sprünge z.B wie in Chatel mit Fähnchen markieren. Dann sieht man direkt ob man auch drüber rollen kann.


----------



## Marcel_Worbs (26. März 2013)

Also ich hätte mal richtig bock auf ne neue strecke, ne richtige downhill mit steinen,wurzeln, drops und und und mal was richtig hartes


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (26. März 2013)

Es geht erstmal um Verbesserungen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Das die umgesetzt werden is schon schwer genug und jetzt kommst Du Tagträumer mit nem völlig utopischen Wunsch, also echt manche Leute ........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (26. März 2013)

Marcel_Worbs: Hat es doch bereits in Bad Wildbad ;-)


----------



## Marcel_Worbs (26. März 2013)

hm hallo es ist ein Vorschlag es muss ja nicht sofort umgesetzt werden und ein neuen abschnitt zu bauen dauert jetzt auch nicht so lange, es ist ja ein bikepark und kein ...


----------



## Tribal84 (27. März 2013)

du hast den anspruch von BF nicht verstanden oder?

das soll meiner Meinung nach ein Anfänger / Familien-Park sein..bei erhöhter Geschwindigkeit kommt dann auch die schwierigkeit dazu.


----------



## Kontragonist (27. März 2013)

Leude, das ist der falsche Thread fÃ¼r solche Diskussionen  Hier geht es um objektive VerbesserungsvorschlÃ¤ge bestehender Bauten (oder wenigstens bestehender Streckenabschnitte). Zank und Utopie bitte weiterhin im Thread "Bikepark Beerfelden" â¦


----------



## Fr.th.13 (28. März 2013)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Leude, das ist der falsche Thread fÃ¼r solche Diskussionen  Hier geht es um objektive VerbesserungsvorschlÃ¤ge bestehender Bauten (oder wenigstens bestehender Streckenabschnitte). Zank und Utopie bitte weiterhin im Thread "Bikepark Beerfelden" â¦


----------



## gabriel weber (29. März 2013)

Schön, dass es diesen Thread nun gibt... Dann meld ich mich auch mal wieder.


1: zu viele kreuzende Strecken. Lösung : klare Streckenfürungen
2: keine Streckenpflege in der Offseason. Lösung: MACHEN !!!
3: Tableline ist nicht /"schlecht" geshaped. Lösung: Neu bauen (lassen) von Jemandem mit Ahnung - sorry wenns so direkt kommt...

4: LAST LEUTE DIE SACHEN / STRECKEN BAUEN DIE SELBST FAHREN UND EINFACH MAL JAHRELANGE ERFAHRUNG IM STRECKENBAU HABEN... UND NOCH VIEL WICHTIGER DIESE BAUER SOLLTEN IHRE GEBILDE ALS ERSTER TESTEN !!!

5: ENDE


----------



## spikychris (30. März 2013)

Als wäre alles das A und O gewesen, was du da hingezimmert hast, bzw du mit darin verwickelt warst...??


----------



## gabriel weber (1. April 2013)

Hi Leute,

manch einer hier im Forum weiß, wenn er die Diskussionen länger verfolgt hat, dass ich ebenfalls zu Denjenigen gehöre, die sich INTENSIV beschwert haben (Gruß an Werner  ) ...
Ich war am Sonntag in Beerfelden und habe mir auch deshalb die Strecken sehr genau angesehen. Ich bin der Meinung, dass der Park stolz sein kann auf den aktuellen Bautrupp (und ich weiß wovon ich rede). Die Anlieger sind in sauberen Radien gezogen, die Linienführungen deutlich flowiger geworden und die geplanten Umbauten / Ereiterungen für dieses Jahr lassen mir den Sack platzen vor Vorfreude  ... 

Wenn die Strecken dieses Jahr ebenso mieß, ausgebombt gewesen wären wie die vergangenen Jahre, hätte ich meine Beerfeldenbesuche an einer Hand abzählen können - SO genieße ich die Saison und den Umbruch. Wohl erde ich mir wenn die Saison den Ersteindruck bestätigt, im folgenden Jahr wieder eine Saisonkarte gönnen.

So, nun aber genug !

LET THE GAMES BEGIN ! Viel Spaß euch allen in Beerfelden.  

 Gabriel


----------



## spikychris (5. April 2013)

Jep, der aktuelle Bautrupp ist wirklich der Erste, seit es den Park gibt, der mal etwas vernünftiges schafft!
Bin über den derartig schnellen Wandel wirklich fasziniert und hoffe, dass sich das noch weiter ausbauen und verfestigen wird!


----------



## visionthing (5. April 2013)

Das ist nicht fair gegenüber denen die den Park von grund auf aufgebaut haben. Es wurden an manchen Stellen falsche Entscheidungen getroffen und nicht alles war gut was gebaut wurde aber diese Pauschalverurteilung finde ich echt nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (5. April 2013)

Wie wäre ein Step-Up auf der langen Geraden nach dem Road-Gap ??


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (8. April 2013)

ORT: Rote strecke, kicker line.
PROBLEM: Absprünge viel zu steil fürs DH Bike, fürs Dirt Bike vielleicht ok.
LÖSUNG: Einen ordentlichen Table daraus machen. Langer Absprung, der nicht kickt, sondern einfach Schwung bringt, dafür einen längern Tisch.


----------



## Marcel_Worbs (8. April 2013)

Also ihr hab ja eine Droppalette !!!
bei den drops sind die Landungen viel viel viel zu nahm an der kannte und des bei allen !!!!!
mein Tipp Landungen weiter nach hinten ziehen


----------



## schuetzendorf (27. Mai 2013)

Schwarze Strecke:
- Die letzte Canyon-Durchfahrt vor dem Wallride macht Spass, nimmt aber die ganze Geschwindigkeit und den Flow. Man könnte sie etwas stärker entlang der Rinne ausrichten, so dass man auch ohne Treten genug Speed für den Wallride hat.
- Der Zielsprung könnte selbst für Anfänger deutlich höher sein, so lange er nicht kickt...
Rote Strecke:
- Die Tables am Ende sind prinzipiell eine super Verbesserung, die Landungen könnten aber länger und flacher sein, so dass Anfänger nicht auf dem Table landen und schnelle Fahrer im Flat. Ich finde es als Anfänger viel besser, wenn ich mich kontinuierlich steigern kann und nicht direkt vor der Landung auf dem Table aufschlage.


----------



## 19Freerider97 (30. August 2013)

dann wiederbelebe ich mal den fred.
ort: grüne strecke, nach dem drop über den Krater gibt es ja dann den sprung in den nächsten Streckenabschnitt
Problem: in/bzw kurz nach der landungszone auf der rechten seite ein Baumstumpf
Lösung: Baumstumpf wegmachen

mich hats das letzte mal dort echt mies gelegt.. das macht dann auch keinen spaß


----------



## bikebuster90 (8. Februar 2014)

so grabe den thread mal wieder aus, aufgrund neuster ereignisse im bikepark beerfelden, die mir doch sehr missfallen und vielleicht auf resonanz treffen, zum einen das neue holzkonstrukt direkt hinter dem herzsprung, warum sowas bitte? vorher konnte man dort schön beschleunigen
zum anderen die doubles nach dem roadgap, sind auch nicht schön, sowie auf der neuen raceline, der rechtsanlieger nach der holzbrücke, empfinde ich als wenig sinnvoll
verbesserungsvorschläge zu den genannten stellen, die sprünge wieder zurückbauen (der park wird mir zu sprunglastig & somit auch zu langsam), zum anderen diesen komischen rechtsanlieger der nach der brücke bergauf geht, auch wegemachen & dafür den darauf folgenden linksanlieger so gestalten, dass man diesesen direkt anfahren kann
finde die entwicklung sehr schade, werden immer mehr sprünge, was mir überhaupt nicht liegt, stehe eher auf naturbelassene downhill strecken
hatte mir erst überlegt für 2014 eine saisonkarte dort zu holen, aber so wie es sich entwickelt, werde ich dem bikepark fern bleiben & in weiter entfernte parks fahren


----------



## Fr.th.13 (11. Februar 2014)

liteville901 zu sprunglastig ? ps du kannst doch springen  wat issen los ?


----------



## Cruise (11. Februar 2014)

zumal sind bei allen Sprüngen Chickenways drumrum.


----------



## mlb (23. Februar 2014)

War heute auch mal wieder dort und bin auch der Meinung das was da aus dem Herzsprung gemacht wurde ist absoluter Murks! Bremst unnötig aus. Fand die Stelle mit dem naturbelassenem Verlauf und Wurzeln gut so wie sie war!

Wäre auch für Rückbau, aber so wie es aussieht wurde dort mit schwerem Gerät planiert. Schade...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoX_Rider (24. Februar 2014)

Kann mich nur meinem vorredner anschliessen. Das bei dem Herz Sprung wa leider ein Schuss in den Ofen.
Ebenfalls sehr kritische Stelle ist die Bruecke mit dem darauffolgenden Wallride.Die  Auf und Abfahrt von der Holzbruecke ist bei Feuchtigkeit nahezu unfahrbar, habe einige gesehn die da einfach weggeflutscht sind, auch einer von uns hat an der Stelle fast nen heftigen Abflug gemacht, da MUSS Hasendraht drauf. Der darauf folgende Wallride steht unter Wasser, der Schlamm ist dort gute 20-30 cm tief, troz der Drainage die ihr dort gebaut habt. Man faehrt also nicht auf den Wallride, sondern ehr dagegen.

Gruesse Marco


----------



## bikebuster90 (24. Februar 2014)

Cruise schrieb:


> zumal sind bei allen Sprüngen Chickenways drumrum.



es geht ja nicht darum, dass ich die sprünge nicht schaffe, die sprünge sind sehr einfach und die chickenways sind ja grottenschlecht, da verliert man ja noch mehr tempo, aber der park hat nicht das nötige gefälle, um das tempo hoch zu halten,  besonders nach dem roadgap die zwei doubles bremsen total aus, vorher konnte man dort mit hohem tempo durchfahren
fahre halt lieber in ruppigen gelände (steine & wurzeln) mit hohen tempo
zudem liegt das augenmerk der parkbetreiber in einer für mich falschen sichtweise, anstatt die strecken zu pflegen, werden stattdessen unnötige (holz)bauten installiert


----------



## jan84 (25. Februar 2014)

Ich pers. finde die Doubles hinterm Roadgap eigentlich ganz gut und flowig zu fahren (bin alles andere als nen ambitionierter Springer). Wallride nach der Brücke geht im Nassen auch, ist dann aber wirklich ziemlich Anspruchsvoll.
Die Endurostrecke oder wie auch immer er heißt (direkt links vom Bombenkrater und dann mit wenig Gefälle zurück richtung Lift) macht richtig Laune seit die Linie etwas eingefahren ist. 

Unterm Strich ist die Entwicklung der letzten 1 - 1,5 Jahre meiner Meinung nach hochgradig erfreulich was das Gesamtpaket des Parks angeht.

Das Holzkonstrukt nachem Herzsprung find ich auch eher unangenehm zu fahren, nimmt ziemlich den Rythmus raus. Bisschen flowiger würde es wohl wenn die erste Auffahrt am Anfang nochn Radius bekommt, also man nicht ganz so stumpf auffährt.


----------



## GiantFaithRider (1. März 2014)

Den Berg Steiler baggern


----------



## Yannik1999 (3. März 2014)

Der Bautrupp sollte lieber mal die strecke ausbessern z.b. die Bremswellen die nerven nähmlich oder die Landung am Roadgab aufstocken den dann schlägt man ein des ist nicht mormal anstatt irgentwelchen scheiss aus holz zu bauen (wing)


----------



## fatisyourchance (13. Januar 2015)

Vielen Dank für die korrekte Saision 2014; für mein Empfinden alles richtig gemacht. Immer ein offenes Ohr, freundlich und hilfsbereit.
Weiter so! See ya 2015!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XXXRunnerXXX (30. Januar 2015)

Ich geb mal noch einen Verbesserungsvorschlag in die Runde obwohl der Thread schon älter ist. Hatte mir aber mal wirklich überlegt ob ich da mal selbst nachts mim Klappspaten anrücke. ;-)  Nach der Steilabfahrt auf der ?Red Bridge? Kann man nach etwa 20Metern rechts in einen Canyon abbiegen und dort eine Holzschanze nehmen die in der Mitte einen Graben hat. ( macht auch echt Spass ) Landest auf der andren Seite wieder auf der Rampe. ( hoffe ihr wisst was ich mein ).  Vor dieser Schanze ist leider eine kleine Schikane im Canyon, sprich wenn Du nicht die absolute Ideallinie kriegst, biste zu langsam für den Sprung. Ich lag schön öfter auf der andren Seite und habe mir auch schon nen Snakebite da geholt weils Hinterrad zu früh unten war. Abhilfe wäre ganz einfach. Die kleine Rechtskurve in direkter Anfahrt auf die Schanze einfach entschärfen indem man links noch etwas mit Erde auffüllt, dass man die Schanze grade anfahren kann. Komme auch gerne mal hoch und mach das selbst wenn ihr wollt. Auf eine Gute Saison 2015!

PS.: Das das so ist wie ich sag könnt ihr auch daran sehen, dass die meisten Leute nach der Steilabfahrt nicht rechts in den Canyon sondern geradeaus auf dem Chickenway die Schanze umfahren.


----------



## PremiumNick (5. Februar 2015)

Das Teil wurde, wenn wir vom Selben sprechen, vor drei Jahren gebaut und am Anfang war die Anfart gerade und alle sind über die Landung drüber ins Flat gehopst. Deshalb hatte man es durch die Kurve schon extra entschärft.


----------



## XXXRunnerXXX (5. Februar 2015)

Um es nochmal genau zu umschreiben. Es ist die Schanze wo man über einen Graben springt. ( es fehlt ein Stück in der Mitte, Gegenseite wurde mit Matratze gepolstert ) Das ganze kommt ziemlich gleich nach der ganz steilen Holrampe unterhalb etwa 20 Meter weiter rechts ab. Durchaus denkbar dass man mit zuviel Schwung ins Flat springt, da es jedoch auch Gefälle hat, fast soviel wie die Landerampe selbst sollte es kein Problem sein. Jetzt ist der Trend leider so, dass von 10 Fahrern 9,5, den Chickenway drumrum nehmen, obwohl es eigentlich schön gemacht und bei gerader Anfahrt einfach zu fahren wäre.


----------



## PremiumNick (6. Februar 2015)

Dann meinen wir das Selbe.


----------

